# Found a feature I'd not spotted before



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.

To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.

Is it only me that didn't know this?


----------



## storey01 (Dec 3, 2015)

It slides forward too. Just incase you didnt know.


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

It latches in two height positions and has a cup holder too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> 
> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.
> 
> Is it only me that didn't know this?


You are spending way too much time in this car. :lol:


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> 
> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.
> 
> Is it only me that didn't know this?


No. Going to try that later.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.


For me the armrest is completely useless unless in the raised position. I'm surprised anyone's arm could reach it when it's full down.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> 
> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.
> 
> Is it only me that didn't know this?


You're not the only one who didn't know it did that. This came up in a thread a while back ...
viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1368786&hilit=+arm+rest
It has 3 height positions.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

It was mentioned a little while ago, before that none of us knew!


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> It was mentioned a little while ago, before that none of us knew!


I worked this out during the test drive - basically the same as my old A4


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.


Thanks for sharing, I went out and tried it immediately... a very handy tip!


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

I'd read in the manual it owuld do that but had not been able to make it do so. Only found the sliding function the other day by accident. Don't see any point in the cup holder though.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> ...


LOL - done nearly 13k miles in the year I've had it.


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

16k miles in 8 months


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Blackhole128 said:


> I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> 
> To lift the armrest, you lift the catch at the front edge (of course), but if you keep it pressed and lift the armrest up about 3 or 4 inches then push it down again it latches in a higher position than normal and is more useful as an armrest.
> 
> Is it only me that didn't know this?


The sales rep showed me this when I test drove a TTS in January, before ordering the one I have now... to be honest, I think we all can confess to similar omissions. I didn't realise the interior LED lights above the rear view mirror were touch operated - until I started losing my rag trying to find the switch for them. I did get my car in April, so didn't actually drive it in the dark until September, that's my excuse anyway  :lol:


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Piker Mark said:


> Blackhole128 said:
> 
> 
> > I feel a bit silly about this, but I found a new feature of my armrest that I hadn't noticed before. It's probably something that everybody knows about, but I thought I'd share it in case someone missed it.
> ...


Have you noticed that they are proximity sensitive - you can operate them without touching them. Also, if you do touch them and hold, you can dim them.


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

Blackhole128 said:


> Piker Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Blackhole128 said:
> ...


I did know about the proximity sensitivity but not about the dimming feature. Thank you for that. I do believe that this "finding" of little new features enhances your experience with this car. Also reading the manual occasionally may help. A case of RTM or RTFM. :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Have you noticed that they are proximity sensitive - you can operate them without touching them. Also, if you do touch them and hold, you can dim them.


Well I never knew that. Thanks. Every day's a school day.

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Blackhole128 said:


> Have you noticed that they are proximity sensitive - you can operate them without touching them. Also, if you do touch them and hold, you can dim them.


Got the armrest at right height today, thanks to OP.

Will be trying the dimming thing on Boxing Day.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's got fog lights; at the front and neatly incorporated in the headlamps. Something that was missing from the Mk2 RS and never missed.

The little arrow that appears on the outside edge of the speedo when you use cruise control. Changes colour too: white for ready but not engaged and red for engaged.

The special feature that makes water drips appear after you have washed and dried the car has been uprated so there's more of them on the Mk3 than the Mk2 and they drip for longer.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Haha. The water drips were free.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The front and rear parking beepers have different tones.

If you get both front and rear to go off at the same time, inside the car it sounds like, Nee-Naw, Nee-Naw, Nee-Naw.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

OK maybe me been thick. I have pressed the clip on front of armrest but I can not get it to lock in a higher position. Can I have a thickos guide ;-). I can get it slide back and forth tho I did know about that.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

press the clip and lift up the armrest about 2cm then release the clip.
now lift up a bit more and try to close it..it'll remain in a higher position


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I got it to work by holding the release button down, lifting the armrest about 3 inches, then returning it downwards with the button still held in.

I've not tried ManuTT's method, but I'm sure both will work.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

maybe you're right because I don't remember how to do it exactly..I've always hated when it remains higher!
and now that I remember, it's always happened when I kept the release button..


----------

